

Apple online store shows iPhone 5c with TouchID, which doesn't exist - ikeboy
http://store.storeimages.cdn-apple.com/4583/as-images.apple.com/is/image/AppleInc/aos/published/images/M/GR/MGRM2/MGRM2_AV1?wid=650&hei=650&fmt=jpeg&qlt=95&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.5,0.5,0,0&iccEmbed=0&layer=comp&.v=1432157940611

======
ikeboy
Sources: [http://store.apple.com/us/product/MGRM2AM/A/iphone-
lightning...](http://store.apple.com/us/product/MGRM2AM/A/iphone-lightning-
dock), [https://modmyi.com/content/19186-apple-goof-up-shows-
iphone-...](https://modmyi.com/content/19186-apple-goof-up-shows-
iphone-5c-touch-id-new-lightning-dock-web-page.html).

Archive in case Apple removes it:
[https://archive.is/4xF58](https://archive.is/4xF58)

